# What's the referral bonus in your city?



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

Just curious-- here in LA it's still $200. What's the driver referral bonus in your city?


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Zero- I would not refer my worst enemy to do this and I have a lot of enemy's...


----------



## Bigg Will (Jan 14, 2015)

You know, what I find shocking is how many people are still driving instead of turning Uber and Lyft into sales gigs. The golden age of Uber driving is over, but the companies are still offering insane cash pay-outs for driver referrals. The fact that so few drivers are stepping up and taking advantage of this just reinforces the fact that livery driving is a low-skill job, occupied predominantly by low-skill workers. As such there is no reason why it should pay more than your average low-skill job. Most cabbies average about $8 an hour-- same as your average Uber driver after all expenses. Looks like Travis got it right.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

You only get the $200 after they give what, 30 rides?

Have fun selling, it should be a cakewalk.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Sales gig??? first of all they have to complete the rides, secondly you are increasing your competition, thus reducing the surge. finally they're going to be pissed at you for signing them up. here in Dallas with $0.85 a mile...


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I got $300 for my referral who is in Oak Park police officer. He only had to do 20 trips but he's learning my tokens maybe I'll win that gas card


----------



## DriftAway101 (Apr 1, 2017)

Looking to Start in San Diego...I know 1 driver up in Los Angeles and the bonus is only $200...any hints or tips about getting the best bonus? Glad to be apart of UberPeople!


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Bigg Will said:


> Just curious-- here in LA it's still $200. What's the driver referral bonus in your city?


$210 guarantee in your first 20 rides, didn't make that so I got $9 today.


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

150 in 20 rides- Uber 30 day time limit
200$ in 50 rides- Lyft 
Got one Referral to join Uber working on a couple others. I could care less what they do after they those 20 trips


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

None of yall taking in account the loss of your eternal soul for suckering some poor smuck to start this horrible gig...

there's no amount of bonus worth that...


----------



## UberTrip (May 3, 2016)

Bigg Will said:


> Just curious-- here in LA it's still $200. What's the driver referral bonus in your city?


$10 bucks in mine... What a joke. Same with lyft. After they complete 60 fares within 45 days


----------



## Grill (Jan 23, 2017)

Saint Louis. $75 after 20 rides.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> None of yall taking in account the loss of your eternal soul for suckering some poor smuck to start this horrible gig...
> 
> there's no amount of bonus worth that...


True. All you're doing is allowing Uber to exploit current drivers. No driver should ever refer anyone to Uber or Lyft


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

$200 uber
$500 for both on lyft.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It was $150 now it's $100

The sign up guarantee was $210 in 2o rides now $180.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

UberTrip said:


> $10 bucks in mine... What a joke. Same with lyft. After they complete 60 fares within 45 days


Same here for lyft, $10 bucks..A big joke and the biggest joke is uber pay $0 for referrals in my market, I don't sign anyone up for these low paying toxic companies.


----------

